# suggest me a good gaming pc under rs 70000



## anuragsinghh (Apr 20, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: gaming , gaming , gaming and only gaming .

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:70,000 max .

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:yes but after some time .

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:windows 7 / 8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:24 inch full hd 

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:i have this pc already what will i get after selling all these components , i dont want to use anything from this pc 
intel core 2 duo e7500 @ 2.93ghz
ram - 4gb ddr3 ( in warranty period )
gpu - sapphire radeon hd 6670 1 gb ddr3 ( in warranty period )
psu - cooler master 400w psu ( in warranty period )
samsubg syncmaster 20 inch screen 
asus p5lx ( in warranty period )
how much will i get for selling all these 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:in 1 month

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:yep my current rig is assembled by me .

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:i live in delhi so i think i will buy everything from nehru place or i can use flipkart .
11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:no amd cpu for me , i'm an intel fanboy and i want a rig that can last atleast  3-4 years and i can play every game atleast on medium settings after that time too .


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 20, 2013)

Get an AMD rig . Very VFM and will help you in future.
FX 8350 
Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 
Sapphire 7970 3 GB 
Corsair TX650 v2 
G.Skill RipjawsX 2x 4 GB 
WD Blue 1 TB
NZXT Gamma
Dell s2240L 
Total ~ 70k 
You can keep the keyboard and mouse. Do you have ups?Games have started to use more cores , so the FX 8350 is VFM as it posses 8 cores. If you go with an intel one an ocing proc i.e. I5 3570K and a Good Z77 board at 11k to 12k and you have to spend around 24k on these two components itself. Whereas the ASUS M5A97 Evo R2 is a good ocer at just 7k. You have to sacrifice on the GPU if you buy the Intel Alternative.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 20, 2013)

Intel i5 3570k - rs 14000

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - rs 12000

G-skill ripjaws 4x2 gb = 8gbram - rs 4000

Tosihba 1tb - rs 3700

Seasonic S12II 620w - rs 4700

Nzxt gamma cabinet - rs 2500

Dell s2240l ips led - rs 8500

Saphhire hd 7950 3gb - rs 21000

Total - rs  70,400

with hd 7970 - rs 76,400

Good luck


----------



## anuragsinghh (Apr 20, 2013)

wow both of u suggested good rigs but i dont know i really like intel thats y I'm thinking about the 2nd rig .
@ashish im just confused about the cabinet as I will attach 2 or 3 more hdds and is that psu enough?  bcoz I think I will crossfire my gpu's and will overclock too thats y I was thinking about getting a cooler master evo too and is this rig future proof for another 4-5 years after spending so much?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 20, 2013)

yes both rig are awesome.that cabi is fine foe 2-3hds and psu, if you need more better then get corsair 300r @ rs 3900.


----------



## anuragsinghh (Apr 20, 2013)

if it can hold that much stuff then I'm fine with it but really man I know I'm asking much but please tell me is it really future proof and what's the difference between 7950 and 7970 and which company is best for amd cards my personal favorite is sapphire.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 20, 2013)

If you buy a HD 7970 now and CF it later and will OC both the CPU and GPU atleast get 
Corsair TX750 W @ 6.5K or Corsair TX850 W @ 7.2k . Go with the 850 W and you will be on the safer side Let others comment on this.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 20, 2013)

anuragsinghh said:


> if it can hold that much stuff then I'm fine with it but really man I know I'm asking much but please tell me is it really future proof and what's the difference between 7950 and 7970 and which company is best for amd cards my personal favorite is sapphire.



Saphhire and asus are best maker for amd,

see the difference between hd 7950 and 7970

*tpucdn.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_650_Ti_Boost_SC/images/perfrel_1920.gif

looking at price difference between tx750 and hx 850,go with tx 850 much better would be!


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 20, 2013)

Corsair 400R @ 4.5K will be even better


----------



## anuragsinghh (Apr 20, 2013)

yes I will crossfire it and overclocking too so I should get corsair 850 but I think it will make my budget hurt so any other opinion?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 20, 2013)

^ better go for hx 850 on safer side


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 20, 2013)

HX 850 costs around 10k


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 20, 2013)

oh sorry confused between tx and hx, i mean go with tx 850


----------



## anuragsinghh (Apr 20, 2013)

ok lets do one thing I can extend my budget to 80000 rs so what should be my final rig just keep in mind that I am not gonna upgrade anything till 2015 so suggest that will do till then


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 20, 2013)

Get the same rig. Change the PSU to TX850 @ 7.3k , Corsair 400R @ 4.5K and CM Hyper 212 evo @ 2K.

Wait for other to comment here.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 20, 2013)

Intel i5 3570k - rs 14000

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H - rs 12000

G-skill ripjaws 4x2 gb = 8gbram - rs 4000

Tosihba 1tb - rs 3700

Corsair tx850w psu - rs 7200

Corsair 400r cabinet - rs 4500

Dell s2240l ips led - rs 8500

Saphhire hd 7970 3gb -rs 27000

Total - rs 80,900

Cm hyper evo cooler 212 @rs 2100 extra

you wont need crossfire for single monitor setup. it is usefull for multi monitors or running 120hz monitor.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 20, 2013)

i5 3570k-14k
Gigabyte z77x-ud3h-12k
Cm Hyper 212 Evo-2.2k
Sapphire 7950 Vapor x-22k
Corsair 400r-4.8k
Corsair tx 850-7.2k
WD Caviar Black 1TB-5.5k
Dell S2440L-13k
APC 1.1Kva Back UPS-5k


----------



## anuragsinghh (Apr 20, 2013)

and what about gpu 7950 or 7870 ( my choice )  and what about nvidia's graphic cards ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 20, 2013)

anuragsinghh said:


> and what about gpu 7950 or 7870 ( my choice )  and what about nvidia's graphic cards ?



first of all when you are going for multigpus? in which year? or now


----------



## anuragsinghh (Apr 20, 2013)

oh sorry I'm just asking can I get a better graphic card of nvidia in the same price range?
and no I want only 1 card right now.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 20, 2013)

NVIDIA cards are pricey and they offer very little performance over the AMD card in your case.. As Ashish said for single monitor setup the cf is not at all req...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 20, 2013)

ok than there is only gtx 670 @rs 29000,but that is not powerfull like hd 7970 (refer the chart above)

amd gpu are now value for money


----------



## anuragsinghh (Apr 20, 2013)

thank you so much guys for your help and I really appreciate it,  so now here's my final rig and do tell me what do you think about it?
intel i5 3570k 
gigabyte gaz77 x ud3h
corsair vengeance 8gb ddr3 1600mhz ram 
2tb wd hdd 
dell s2240l 
sapphire hd 7950 3gb ddr5 with boost
corsair tx 850 w 
cm hyper 212 evo 
corsair 400R 
and oh how can I forget the most important thing xbox controller  
and this beasty ( can i call it a beast ) rig is gonna cost me rs 83000  so is it a good deal?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 20, 2013)

Only thing missing is a SSD. You might like to add a Small size SSD as boot driver and it will change the performance from 5.9 to 7.x  (Which is VERY Noticeable)


----------



## anuragsinghh (Apr 20, 2013)

ok lets assume i got a 80gb ssd , so  now is my rig perfect  ?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)

^ get a 120GB SSD. make 2 partitions of 60GB.

first partition, install OS and 2nd use for installing games. and enjoy super fast load times 

when you overclock, it heat up the interior.. fit some extra fans too.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 21, 2013)

A word of advise.

The PSU you are getting is TX850V2. This a good unit made by Seasonic. But its already discontinued by Corsair or a EOL product.
The new TX850 is made by HiPro. Dont buy it.
Check before buying if it is a Seasonic or HiPro.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 21, 2013)

+1 to what incin.... said
Buy only when it is V2.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 21, 2013)

Forgot to mention the V2. Get this here-
CORSAIR SMPS TX 850 V2


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 21, 2013)

Prime ABGB's stock of TX750/850V2 is already exhausted. MD Computers may or may not have them,coz my repeated visits to check the eyefinity set up in their store,I couldnt come across the V2s but only the M!! So check with them before placing any orders.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 21, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Prime ABGB's stock of TX750/850V2 is already exhausted. MD Computers may or may not have them,coz my repeated visits to check the eyefinity set up in their store,I couldnt come across the V2s but only the M!! So check with them before placing any orders.


Aren't the m's good?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 21, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Aren't the m's good?



Ms are not as good as the V2.  In the current Scenario its better to go with Antec and Seasonic.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 21, 2013)

Seasonic SS750JS is also a nice PSU


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 21, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Ms are not as good as the V2.  In the current Scenario its better to go with Antec and Seasonic.


Or getting V2s from an old stock.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 21, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Or getting V2s from an old stock.



Thats an option. But you have to hurry.


----------

